# Last second push for BBCSO PRO



## 3DC (May 29, 2021)

I am about to chicken out this Spitfire Audio sale opportunity. 

BBC Core is fine but without solo instruments its not really appealing library to me. Its like a Ferrari but without the engine. Besides I wanted PRO anyway but even with this nice discount price I can't justify it. I mean I have the money, I even bought a new SSD drive, but somehow I can't hit the buy button in the cart. 

I am thinking any library above 500 EUR is really not appropriate for total newbie like me. The Force of GAS is just not strong enough. On the other hand I hate the EW subscription alternative. Its leaking money and I don't own anything once its gone. God knows when will Opus be on sale, could be soon, could be next year. 

What should I do?


----------



## jbuhler (May 29, 2021)

Core does have solo instruments (flute, oboe, horn, etc.), just not solo strings. It’s also lacking a few of the extended instruments, as I recall. But it’s a complete orchestra.


----------



## sinkd (May 29, 2021)

Core. Pro will go on sale again and by that point you will really know what you need.


----------



## Markrs (May 29, 2021)

Core is still one of the best bang for buck orchestra libraries you can get and sounds amazing. There is also nothing wrong with just having Mix 1. whilst having all the mic options is great they also slow you down and add to decision fatigue. I have BBC SO Pro and still use Mix 1, I only look to use other mics when I am at the finishing stages of the composition. This way I focus on writing the music not just getting the right mic balance. It still sounds just with Mix 1 but of course those extra mics do allow for some refinement of the sound.

The extra instruments are nice but not worth over double for alone. Saying that BBCSO Pro is still an amazing deal for what you get including all the mics, but Core is the better bang for buck deal.


----------



## el-bo (May 29, 2021)

What about buying EW Symphony (Currently on sale). Tons of instruments and arts, at a great price. Here's an interesting comparison, as long as you overlook the poorer mix of the SO version.


----------



## bill5 (May 29, 2021)

3DC said:


> I am about to chicken out this Spitfire Audio sale opportunity.
> 
> BBC Core is fine but without solo instruments its not really appealing library to me. Its like a Ferrari but without the engine. Besides I wanted PRO anyway but even with this nice discount price I can't justify it. I mean I have the money, I even bought a new SSD drive, but somehow I can't hit the buy button in the cart.
> 
> ...


You have various options:

- Buy Core and buy a string library elsewhere (keep in mind it also doesn't have ensembles)
- Buy something else; various options exist - these below all have all solos:
-- SonicScores Amadeus
-- EW Symphony
-- VSL Smart Orchestra

Opinions on each's pros and cons vary, but all very friendly priced. Of course it depends on what you're composing too.


----------



## Karmand (May 29, 2021)

3DC said:


> I am about to chicken out this Spitfire Audio sale opportunity.
> 
> BBC Core is fine but without solo instruments its not really appealing library to me. Its like a Ferrari but without the engine. Besides I wanted PRO anyway but even with this nice discount price I can't justify it. I mean I have the money, I even bought a new SSD drive, but somehow I can't hit the buy button in the ca rt.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, today is my deadline. Not Core, Pro. I figure in the future I'll just want the extra mics and instruments. I really want the Perc. But I have not pulled the trigger yet. I do hear a sonic difference on produced pieces side by side, so Pro is absolutely the way for me. So I have other samples? Yes. Do I wish I bought Pro first? Yes. I think either Core or Pro is the best way to start anything. I don't write music for film or tv or games, I write music because I love music and I have all these melodies floating around in my head; I have to have an outlet. Pro. In 1 to 1 1/2 hours I'm pulling the trigger or shutting down my computer. I have a long drive ahead of me today; so today is the day or I wait till the BF/Christmas sales. But I think that's too long to wait. Choices.


----------



## el-bo (May 29, 2021)

bill5 said:


> -- VSL Smart Orchestra


Now they are moving to iLok, VSL could definitely become more of an option for a lot of people.


----------



## bill5 (May 29, 2021)

To each their own. I'll pass on anything iLok, but the OP might feel differently.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin (May 29, 2021)

Ok guys I have core and some sonokinetic phrase libraries but don't know what shall I get next? pro? or something else? I want to create my own music so I am not into copying somebody's else style... nonetheless I am ready to have a good basic all-around selection of libraries (choir, epic, smooth... Sf, fantasy, comedy...) but don't know what to get next, and it is very hard to find a clear roadmap on this. 

tomorrow the spitfire sale ends so today is decision day 

sorry to ask a road map and bother you


----------



## el-bo (May 29, 2021)

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> tomorrow the spitfire sale ends so today is decision day


You're trying to cover a lot of bases in one go, which, even without the impending sale deadline, is a huge ask.

There will be more sales. More this year, and next...and on...and on. Take some time to really research your options. This forum is a font of knowledge, and if you spend some time with he search function you'll get a good idea of what can easily be dismissed, before asking questions that will then be much easier to answer.

How are you getting on with 'Core'?


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin (May 29, 2021)

el-bo said:


> You're trying to cover a lot of bases in one go, which, even without the impending sale deadline, is a huge ask.
> 
> There will be more sales. More this year, and next...and on...and on. Take some time to really research your options. This forum is a font of knowledge, and if you spend some time with he search function you'll get a good idea of what can easily be dismissed, before asking questions that will then be much easier to answer.
> 
> How are you getting on with 'Core'?


so far, I like it really, but I would like to expand, I am hungry for more (if I may say). I know it is hard, but is it so hard to have a roadmap? I have noticed that most of the time people speak about their experience (good or bad) and a lot about libraries they collect but don't use, or libraries they bought by mistake and regret it, so that is why I don't want to fall in those traps 
well I received a last call from spitfire today 
yes you are right a lot of bases in one go, but also to preserve my buying power with your advice 

I am sure you have a pretty good idea of what you would get now, if you could return in the past and begin again?


----------



## bill5 (May 29, 2021)

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> Ok guys I have core and some sonokinetic phrase libraries but don't know what shall I get next? pro? or something else? I want to create my own music so I am not into copying somebody's else style... nonetheless I am ready to have a good basic all-around selection of libraries (choir, epic, smooth... Sf, fantasy, comedy...) but don't know what to get next, and it is very hard to find a clear roadmap on this.
> 
> tomorrow the spitfire sale ends so today is decision day
> 
> sorry to ask a road map and bother you


Your question is way too broad to answer. What do you want that Core doesn't have, or you wish it did better? What kind of music do you want to make? What kind of sound? What's more important to you (like features, cost, workflow, UI)? Less important? What instruments? etc etc etc. There are many threads here discussing libraries in detail. Browse those. 

As for which ones, for every "get this one it's great," you'll get a "don't get this, there are better" opinion, so don't think it would help much. Just compare and see which seems to fit your needs best.


----------



## el-bo (May 29, 2021)

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> Is it so hard to have a roadmap?


Yes! You (me/us/everyone) have no idea of what any particular library will be like until we get it in our hands. And just because person X really loves a particular product, doesn't mean person Y will also love it. Chances are good there will always be some disagreement (Keep reading the threads, if you don't believe me). And don't forget that new stuff is coming out all the time, so the landscape is constantly shifting. In that regard, the idea of a roadmap is almost redundant. Unless you are going to dig your sword in with a company like VSL, where you can somewhat build a modular library, albeit a pretty expensive one, you're just gonna have to assess every new bit of kit and how it fits into your own particular workflow and ambitions...just like everyone else.




Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> I have noticed that most of the time people speak about their experience (good or bad) and a lot about libraries they collect but don't use, or libraries they bought by mistake and regret it, so that is why I don't want to fall in those traps



You can't avoid all traps. No matter how hard you try, you will make missteps; especially if you're thrown into a panic very time a sale hits (Not a judgment; it happens to most of us). And even if 99% of the community love library 'N', it makes absolutely no difference if you find it unusable, and are 500 quid out-of-pocket.

I'd say, from everything I've read and heard, that you already have one of the safer bets on the market, What are the reasons you don't want to expand to 'Pro'. And what do you have on your shortlist, to fill all your other niches?




Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> yes you are right a lot of bases in one go, but also to preserve my buying power with your advice



I've already given you my advice: Take some more time, and do some more research 




Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> I am sure you have a pretty good idea of what you would get now, if you could return in the past and begin again?



Most of my computer-music life has been on the synthy side of things. So any missteps could be remedied by selling off the plugins. In the field of orchestration, I am a total noob. As such, I bought the cheapest all-in-one I could get (Amadeus Symphony Orchestra). I also bought Albion Tundra, because it has far more applications than just orchestral work...and it's beautiful. And i bought 8Dio's Anthology, which I did regret for a while; That i, until I discovered being able to cross-grade for next-to-nothing, for an older library. On the orchestral side of the equation, I have thus come out pretty unscathed. If I could do it all again, I'd have bought EastWest's Symphony Orchestra. It's not that Amadeus is bad (not at all), but EWSO is a much more complete package, both in terms of instruments and articulations.

All the other itty-bitty libraries e.g percussion, I don't regret at all.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 29, 2021)

I think pro makes the most sense if you have a 64gb+ machine.
if not, your hardware is going to the quickest limiting factor, and saving up for a better machine is probably more useful than buying an orchestra you'll feel punished for trying to use.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 30, 2021)

3DC said:


> Good to know that.
> I have 32GB ram machine. I thought this would be enough.
> 
> Any decent epic + movie + all in one + solo library running on 32GB machine?
> Audio Imperia? ProjectSam?


 
I'm saying that I wouldn't look at any libraries with anything less than 64 gigs. 

It might technically be possible to run a BBC pro template with 32 gigs, but the issue is that when you start buying better libraries that are dedicated sections, the RAM usage is going to skyrocket. 

Ironically if you decided BBC pro was your end all be all, you'd have to get professional just to try to trim down the RAM to use it as I think you need professional in order to edit which articulations are loaded etc.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 30, 2021)

3DC said:


> Good to know that.
> I have 32GB ram machine. I thought this would be enough.
> 
> Any decent epic + movie + all in one + solo library running on 32GB machine?
> Audio Imperia? ProjectSam?


Dude, my 16 GB laptop can handle running Nucleus, Jaeger, Cinematic Studio Series and just about anything else without issue excluding AROOF and BBCSO. I would take PF’s note about 64 gigs of Ram or bust with a grain of salt.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Dude, my 16 GB laptop can handle running Nucleus, Jaeger, Cinematic Studio Series and just about anything else without issue excluding AROOF and BBCSO. I would take PF’s note about 64 gigs of Ram or bust with a grain of salt.


the full cinematic series would be eating the lions share of your ram, with no percussion using only the mixed mic. 

nucleus is a sketching library, not a flagship orchestral template. (can't comment on jaeger because tbh i can't remember how many of the included instruments had sampled legato, so I don't know it's resource footprint)

likewise, you provided the grain of salt:
"my 16 GB laptop can handle... exluding AROOF and BBCSO"

I see no reason why your laptop couldn't handle the ram aspect of AROOF, it's fancy but it's a sketching library.

BBSCO on the other hand, has no problem eating ram, likewise, even off of an SSD it seems like it's only optimized for mac - meaning if you want to use any "playable" asio buffer of say 256-512 you can expect to have to change the settings to avoid dropouts when multiple notes or instruments are playing. The video shown reducing ram is insanely misleading... He just chopped off every articulation except legato, sure it cut the ram in half! But now you can't program anything except slow chords LOL.


32gb is not ideal, if you plan on purchasing libraries in the future - you'll be stuck making sparse arrangements, keeping everything purged religiously on any kontakt libraries, and ofcourse tons of freezing/bouncing.


----------



## bill5 (May 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Dude, my 16 GB laptop can handle running Nucleus, Jaeger, Cinematic Studio Series and just about anything else without issue excluding AROOF and BBCSO. I would take PF’s note about 64 gigs of Ram or bust with a grain of salt.


I seriously questioned that too, but not currently owning an orchestral library beyond BBCSO Discover and not doing anything major, debated saying anything.

But 64GB is a TON of freaking RAM - heck 32GB is a lot, orchestral library or not.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 30, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the full cinematic series would be eating the lions share of your ram, with no percussion using only the mixed mic.


Full disclosure: I do only load the articulations I need and unload the rest. I do this whether on my laptop or my main PC that has 64 gigs of RAM.



ProfoundSilence said:


> nucleus is a sketching library, not a flagship orchestral template. (can't comment on jaeger because tbh i can't remember how many of the included instruments had sampled legato, so I don't know it's resource footprint)


Jaeger is their flagship library and all legato is sampled. They do not offer scripted legato for anything.



ProfoundSilence said:


> likewise, you provided the grain of salt:
> "my 16 GB laptop can handle... exluding AROOF and BBCSO"
> 
> I see no reason why your laptop couldn't handle the ram aspect of AROOF, it's fancy but it's a sketching library.



Your post said you would not look at any libraries with less than 64 gigs of RAM. If you meant only Spitfire player-bound libraries, I can largely see why. Also, I'm on Windows 10, and the Spitfire player is not as well optimized for it as it is with Macs. AROOF and BBCSO Core both get sustain and release sample audio dropouts constantly after about 10-15 tracks on my laptop.



ProfoundSilence said:


> BBSCO on the other hand, has no problem eating ram, likewise, even off of an SSD it seems like it's only optimized for mac - meaning if you want to use any "playable" asio buffer of say 256-512 you can expect to have to change the settings to avoid dropouts when multiple notes or instruments are playing. The video shown reducing ram is insanely misleading... He just chopped off every articulation except legato, sure it cut the ram in half! But now you can't program anything except slow chords LOL.
> 
> 32gb is not ideal, if you plan on purchasing libraries in the future - you'll be stuck making sparse arrangements, keeping everything purged religiously on any kontakt libraries, and ofcourse tons of freezing/bouncing.


There's definitely tradeoffs for having less RAM. No argument there. It's not ideal, but certainly not unusable. Maybe you weren't claiming it was unusable, but the subtext of your post made that inferred.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 30, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I seriously questioned that too, but not currently owning an orchestral library beyond BBCSO Discover and not doing anything major, debated saying anything.
> 
> But 64GB is a TON of freaking RAM - heck 32GB is a lot, orchestral library or not.


not really.

when you realize that you can get way better depth and tone from using multiple microphones you can chew through that in no time. Or something with very in depth libraries.

My strings for instance - using berlin strings - with most of the articulations in the main library, plus maybe half or so of the ones from the expansions(excluding first chairs) is more than 32 gigs - and cutting down to just the tree mics only wouldnt cut it in half, its still ~24gb iirc.

I'm actually curious if you could run a full spitfire symphony orchestra template at 32 gb with 1 mic without cutting off articulations. I'm constantly trying to re-arrange my template so that I can fit everything with 2 mics(close and room).

A good example: JXL Brass, even if you use just 1 mic - with 14 instruments that's ~14gb of ram.
If you use Berlin brass, without expansions - 14 instruments, probably 20 gigs with just 1 mic. (Ironically I can't test this, because with my 128gb machine - if I tried to add that to a kontakt instant right now I'd run out of ram before I got through horns)




Trash Panda said:


> Full disclosure: I do only load the articulations I need and unload the rest. I do this whether on my laptop or my main PC that has 64 gigs of RAM.


Have fun with that - some people like that workflow. Personally, I don't want to not use an articulation because it would take me a few minutes of clicking to add it in to the sections I need it on. Nor do I want to not use instruments because I couldn't fit them on a 32gb machine without freezing. Nor do I want to slather everything in reverb because I can't budget the ram to use anything other than a tree mic. 

There's no reason to try to re-interpret my words, they were quite simple. 

My advice: If you're getting into sampling and you're at 32 gb of ram - buying a thousand dollar library is cool and all, but it's not like they are just going to put away the debit card and compose for the rest of their life. 

Also, without ranting about how much superior sonically being able to sculpt a sound with mics is - I think it's almost a catch 22 to buy something that "sounds good" but can't use it's features to get that sound. What's the point in buying PRO then? Mics you can't actually use with 32 gb of ram? 

the disclosure I'd like is, how many dedicated section libraries do you own outside of cinematic studio series? SSS SCS? SSW? any Cinesamples sections? It seems like a common trait of people who seem to be allergic to ram also seem to be the ones who use all in ones, sketching libraries, ect - which are basically nothing. Not to insult the idea of using those libraries, but for a comparison:

I finished making 2 mics(close and room) merges for all the woodwinds, brass, and extras in Ark 1 and 2 the other night, all of them loaded up are just under 5gb of ram. Pretty easy to have ram left over when everything has 2 or 3 dynamic layers and a small amount of round robins and articulations. That means for tons of winds and brass, if it were 1 mic - that's 2.5gb of ram. And it's no suprise, look at Berlin Inspire - versus berlin orchestra. If you're trying to use less than 64 gb of ram for a berlin template you're suicidal, but they can snip and cut, reduce dynamic layers and round robins - only a few core articulations, with a single mic, and boom, less than 8 gb of ram.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 30, 2021)

FWIW

these were comments in the BBC thread. There are now more instruments that have been added as well. 



ed buller said:


> 49 Gig Fully Loaded...all instruments ( expect solo strings) with Mix1.
> 
> i'm going to bed
> 
> e





cqd said:


> Yeah, I left mine to load up overnight..It's ready this morning..
> 85% of 64 gig of ram with all instruments.. including solo strings..


----------



## Trash Panda (May 30, 2021)

Sounds like it's just your personal philosophy (and probably some others) that requires that kind of hardware power. I also know you're very anti-processing of samples as made clear in your post history, so that likely has a big impact on the need for all the RAMs if you're relying solely on mic blending for your tone.

I'm perfectly content getting my arrangement right using a mix mic, tree mic, or close mic into PBJ and if I feel the need to sculpt microphone levels, just bounce out a multi-mic set of tracks for the mixing phase. Alternately, if I'm feeling like mixing without rendering I can just load the project file on my main rig and play with mic balances there.

As for dedicated section libraries, I have more than my wife is happy about and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Sounds like it's just your personal philosophy (and probably some others) that requires that kind of hardware power. I also know you're very anti-processing of samples as made clear in your post history, so that likely has a big impact on the need for all the RAMs if you're relying solely on mic blending for your tone.
> 
> I'm perfectly content getting my arrangement right using a mix mic, tree mic, or close mic into PBJ and if I feel the need to sculpt microphone levels, just bounce out a multi-mic set of tracks for the mixing phase. Alternately, if I'm feeling like mixing without rendering I can just load the project file on my main rig and play with mic balances there.
> 
> As for dedicated section libraries, I have more than my wife is happy about and I'll leave it at that.


Hmm doesn't sound like you read what you needed to read.

people with BBCSO = it takes more than 32gb with single mic loaded

thanks for the disclosure - the TLDR version; person who uses mostly sketching/ensemble libraries thinks 32gb is fine for a library that people who actually own it say takes more than that.(not trying to sound insulting, but you see why this is kind of silly?)

It's not even a matter of my bias when it comes to mics, I'm listing numbers for single mics. I'm trying to prevent a person from buying a library that's going to frustrate them because they don't meet the system requirements to comfortably use. You... well, I couldn't tell you what I think you're trying to do, but it's not helping them - the facts are, they have 32 gb of ram, they are thinking about buying BBCSO pro.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 30, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> eople with BBCSO = it takes more than 32gb with single mic loaded


 If you trash all of the unused articulations from each instance, it comes in around 11GB with Mix 1. I know, because I’ve done it (both PC and Mac). For what it’s worth, I scored dozens of productions using only 16GB, and my Hollywood Orchestra Diamond template was only around 20GB (no need to load up he whole kit and kaboodle). I’ve actually actually ditched the slave and VEPro in favor of the disabled track features in Logic and Cubase. One can get a lot accomplished with 32GB, and 64GB is a ton unless you absolutely need to be one of those “on demand” composers.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 30, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> If you trash all of the unused articulations from each instance, it comes in around 11GB with Mix 1. I know, because I’ve done it (both PC and Mac). For what it’s worth, I scored dozens of productions using only 16GB, and my Hollywood Orchestra Diamond template was only around 20GB (no need to load up he whole kit and kaboodle). I’ve actually actually ditched the slave and VEPro in favor of the disabled track features in Logic and Cubase. One can get a lot accomplished with 32GB, and 64GB is a ton unless you absolutely need to be one of those “on demand” composers.


If he trashes all the unused articulations and uses 1 mix, why in the hell would he buy PRO?

lol
plenty of music can be made with just staccato and sustain articulations only, but for crying out loud, he's talking about buying a version of the library that unlocks a bunch of mics and articulations. Do people seriously have that low of an attention span? But thank you for your wholistic "you can do more with less" we are all grateful for that reminder, but is this the place or the time? You're in the corner of "you don't need more ram buddy" but if he's going to upgrade to pro, and not use the content, then he's literally burning dollar bills for fun.


----------



## Gabriel Maggioni (May 30, 2021)

3DC said:


> I am about to chicken out this Spitfire Audio sale opportunity.
> 
> BBC Core is fine but without solo instruments its not really appealing library to me. Its like a Ferrari but without the engine. Besides I wanted PRO anyway but even with this nice discount price I can't justify it. I mean I have the money, I even bought a new SSD drive, but somehow I can't hit the buy button in the cart.
> 
> ...


Hey I had the same problem this weekend! I was decided to buy it and couldn’t. I’ve listened to all demos available from several other companies, read everything I could about the BBCSO and other libraries. I think I was afraid that it would become obsolete in a few years, and I wanted something that would be definitive.
Than I found some members here saying that the cohesiveness of the sounds inside the room made this library stand out, even with all the problems and downsides. Another said that any other library was so consistent between instruments, sounding like a whole orchestra inside a room. And I also read that there is no definitive library.
So I bought it, because I like the sound, and it is a while orchestra. And it is also my first library. I’m at these moment waiting the 600gb download to end!
Anyway, all this to say that I think it’s a good idea!


----------



## el-bo (May 31, 2021)

3DC said:


> Its OK. I know yours is a honest advice. Me, I am just trying to find last second excuse to buy my first all in one library.
> 
> I wonder if EWSO - now on sale - is also RAM expensive? The platinum edition is only 200GB. A dwarf compared to BBCSOPRO. What do you think?


From what I understand EWSO is not anywhere near as ram-heavy. The Gold edition is especially light.


----------



## el-bo (May 31, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> If he trashes all the unused articulations and uses 1 mix, why in the hell would he buy PRO?
> 
> lol
> plenty of music can be made with just staccato and sustain articulations only, but for crying out loud, he's talking about buying a version of the library that unlocks a bunch of mics and articulations. Do people seriously have that low of an attention span? But thank you for your wholistic "you can do more with less" we are all grateful for that reminder, but is this the place or the time? You're in the corner of "you don't need more ram buddy" but if he's going to upgrade to pro, and not use the content, then he's literally burning dollar bills for fun.


Pro has the extra instruments, along with the seemingly essential close mic position. 

So with just room and mic positions, and assuming that not all compositions will need all articulations loaded, 32gig would probably be quite workable.


----------



## Double Helix (May 31, 2021)

Gabriel Maggioni said:


> . . .*So I bought it, because I like the sound*, and it is a while orchestra. And it is also my first library. I’m at these moment waiting the 600gb download to end!
> Anyway, all this to say that I think it’s a good idea!


Good for you and have fun with it -- sometimes you (we) just have to make the leap.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Pro has the extra instruments, along with the seemingly essential close mic position.
> 
> So with just room and mic positions, and assuming that not all compositions will need all articulations loaded, 32gig would probably be quite workable.



I don't find the articulations balanced out of the box(I feel this way about most libraries) so have fun clicking away to add and adjust articulations everytime. 

If it was something like CSS where you can just click it to enable/disable it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## el-bo (May 31, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I don't find the articulations balanced out of the box(I feel this way about most libraries) so have fun clicking away to add and adjust articulations everytime.
> 
> If it was something like CSS where you can just click it to enable/disable it wouldn't be so bad.


To clarify: I don't own BBCSO. Just an outsider's perspective on the two points raised i.e that getting PRO, especially at sales prices, could be justified for nothing but the close/detail microphone and the extra instruments.

As to the question of loading and unloading articulations, I'm assuming that most users would build an 'unloaded' template and only load as they go. So unless you're telling me (and you very well might be) that the Spitfire Player can't be saved in a practically-unloaded state, then there should be no issue.

BBCSO is not an option for me, currently or maybe ever. Having access to more than 16G of ram just doesn't seem to be on my horizon. Not really sold on the 'CORE' sound, and PRO would just be unworkable, given those limitations. I think that EWSO is on my eventual horizons


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> To clarify: I don't own BBCSO. Just an outsider's perspective on the two points raised i.e that getting PRO, especially at sales prices, could be justified for nothing but the close/detail microphone and the extra instruments.
> 
> As to the question of loading and unloading articulations, I'm assuming that most users would build an 'unloaded' template and only load as they go. So unless you're telling me (and you very well might be) that the Spitfire Player can't be saved in a practically-unloaded state, then there should be no issue.
> 
> BBCSO is not an option for me, currently or maybe ever. Having access to more than 16G of ram just doesn't seem to be on my horizon. Not really sold on the 'CORE' sound, and PRO would just be unworkable, given those limitations. I think that EWSO is on my eventual horizons


In my case, it runs poorly in general - I have to change the settings so that 2 mics on a woodwind takes 1.3+ gb per woodwind, because it can't read it from SSDs fast enough. 

I've even gone as far as splitting each section on their own SSDs, but even one instrument sends the disk to 40/50% in the VST meter(although it's not reading very fast in reality). 

I agree that there are reasons to get professional, but atleast for windows users, it can be a frustrating experience even when you have copious amounts of ram.


----------



## el-bo (May 31, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> In my case, it runs poorly in general - I have to change the settings so that 2 mics on a woodwind takes 1.3+ gb per woodwind, because it can't read it from SSDs fast enough.
> 
> I've even gone as far as splitting each section on their own SSDs, but even one instrument sends the disk to 40/50% in the VST meter(although it's not reading very fast in reality).
> 
> I agree that there are reasons to get professional, but atleast for windows users, it can be a frustrating experience even when you have copious amounts of ram.


That's a real shame, though I'd guess it must be something they're looking into getting sorted. I wonder how many folk have jumped-in due to the value-proposition and then found themselves unable to get it to work properly.

I'm still curious as to whether the player can be saved in an articulation-unloaded state.


----------



## bill5 (May 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> From what I understand EWSO is not anywhere near as ram-heavy. The Gold edition is especially light.


I have heard people here say it is a memory hog, but can't say personally or how it compares to BBCSO. FWIW.


----------



## el-bo (May 31, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I have heard people here say it is a memory hog, but can't say personally or how it compares to BBCSO. FWIW.


Thanks! But to clarify, we are talking about the symphony orchestra (Gold), not Hollywood. These are 16-bit samples, and from a time when I'm assuming huge quantities of ram were less common. Here are a couple of comments that I had to re-trace, that suggest it's workable on small levels of ram:






Is The EastWest Symphonic Orchestra a good first Orchestral Library?


Hello! I have been composing for a few years in Finale, but upgraded to Logic Pro X, when I switched, I learned that the you can open the virtual instrument from Finale (The Garritan Personal Orchestra, among other Garritan Libraries) inside Logic Pro, and that has worked for a while., and I...




vi-control.net










Is The EastWest Symphonic Orchestra a good first Orchestral Library?


The Synchronised line sorts out the reverb problem. The key point here is that this person's computer resources is limited, it is indisputable no matter what one feels about VSL that their software player and samples programming is the best in the industry(by a long mile) and will actually run...




vi-control.net










Is The EastWest Symphonic Orchestra a good first Orchestral Library?


In Logic? Care to share a project to see what a production looks like in this resource-friendly claim? Cheers! Here's a sketch from a few years ago. The whole project used 4GB of memory using Symphonic Orchestra Gold, made on a 2011 MBP. Perhaps not the best mock-up in the world but for a...




vi-control.net


----------



## bill5 (May 31, 2021)

Got ya, I might have mixed up the two. Which would be a first. Honest


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 1, 2021)

I have BBC Pro...IF you can spare the extra money to get it now, you will not be disappointed. IF, however you buy CORE, and then are frustrated because of the single mic position, you will be waiting a while until it goes on sale again creating unnecessary stress in your life. So...if you can buy it now, do it now and don't look back. I thought of going Core first, but that would have been a huge mistake...the alternate mics make a big difference in sound and flexibility. 

You will need the Disk space for it, but SSDs are super cheap. That's my 2 cents  Avoid stress. Get pro now while you can.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

The sales ended ? 🤔


----------

